# Sex and the Supremacy of Christ



## Romans922 (Oct 10, 2006)

Has anyone else read this book, edited by Piper and Taylor?


----------



## Scott Shahan (Oct 10, 2006)

I have read it and I also have the conference on mp3. I found it to be most helpful and insightful. I used to go hear Dr. Piper weekly when I lived in Minneapolis. 
Scott


----------

